# Telling a story through guitar solos - Resolving and Melody



## JoshBGuitarist (Apr 10, 2018)

Deleted By Thread Creator


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

@cheezyridr


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you know, maybe the powers that be might take notice if OTHER members also voiced their concerns. i can usually be counted on to voice mine, and i'm sure, after all these years, they probably just roll their eyes and say "there goes cheezy again". then they go back to doing the things they do. frankly, i sometimes wonder how much longer they'll put up with my stormy rants. if you guys want it to stop, you need to step up as well, and let them know. i obviously have had zero effect so far. it can be a little like being don quixote. to me, the idea of restricting urls until someone has 15 posts is a very easy and simple fix. no one gets hurt feelings, and people who only come here to get youtube views don't get to use our membership for free advertising. but if the rest of you don't say something, nothing will change.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Same shit different pile...at least he's not from India.


----------



## JoshBGuitarist (Apr 10, 2018)

Sorry I thought this was a good place to share licks and ideas. I have 0 intent to sell you anything at all. Rather meet people interested in the same thing.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Well, I'm gonna speak up and say that I'm disappointed. 

I've known Josh since he was in grade 8. I laughed when I saw he had posted here today (I had no idea he was going to do so and I've not spoken to him since he's posted). I helped run a music club/band for a year that Josh participated in while he was in high school. He's a young guy who wants to be a pro musician and is super keen. 

How awful of him to come here and post a YouTube vid of him talking about music and trying to offer playing advice...simply because he likes music. 

He's not trying to sell anything or make money. He's just a young guy having fun, putting something on YouTube and who obviously wanted to connect with others whom he thought would enjoy a similar passion. 

Looks like you were wrong Josh. 

Congrats guys for making an 18 year old feel shitty.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

cdntac said:


> Congrats guys for making an 18 year old feel shitty.


18 years old feel shitty all the time cdntac, don't you know that? Good thing that he decided to post here and have the opportunity (if he decides not to give up after just one try) to learn how to promote his videos without looking like a spammer. In fact there's a lot for him to learn if he decided to come back and read this thread. 

To the original poster (OP): you are welcome here, we are a nice community and we do like to meet new people, however we prefer to know a little more about you before you decide to share links and promote your work, the Internet is full of people doing more or less the same and nobody pays much attention unless they have a bit of an introduction first. Join us, introduce yourself if you feel like it, engage in conversation and discuss, make friends, at some point everybody will want to know more, that's the moment to share links, I promise we'll pay attention.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> To the original poster (OP): you are welcome here, we are a nice community and we do like to meet new people, however we prefer to know a little more about you before you decide to share links and promote your work, the Internet is full of people doing more or less the same and nobody pays much attention unless they have a bit of an introduction first. Join us, introduce yourself if you feel like it, engage in conversation and discuss, make friends, at some point everybody will want to know more, that's the moment to share links, I promise we'll pay attention.


Well written! 

To the OP ...Please take @amagras up on his request/suggestion. 
We will pay attention. 

I have a friend that will break the knee caps of those that don't.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It's a simple thing to make a few posts, introduce yourself, make a few relevant comments in threads that interest you and THEN attempt to promote your you tube videos.

It would save us the hassle of calling out a potential spammer as well as making your first experiences here positive ones.

That being said I would love to see your actual participation here.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

cdntac said:


> Well, I'm gonna speak up and say that I'm disappointed.
> 
> I've known Josh since he was in grade 8. I laughed when I saw he had posted here today (I had no idea he was going to do so and I've not spoken to him since he's posted). I helped run a music club/band for a year that Josh participated in while he was in high school. He's a young guy who wants to be a pro musician and is super keen.
> 
> ...


someone came in here just yesterday, for the millionth time, and did the same exact thing. you know that the real truth is this: if he had come here and make so much as an introductory post, and made the slightest show of interest in being a part of things here, he would have seen an entirely different result. dozens of views and thumbs up on his video, from other members who enjoy supporting each other. what he did was the equivalent of throwing a flyer on your lawn, as he rode by on his bicycle. he might be a great kid, just like you say. even good people can make mistakes when they don't know any better. if no one tells him, how will he know? no one yelled at him, and even my (first) comment on youtube was polite. 
but, as i said earlier, nothing will change if people don't make a change. this is why my proposed 15 post waiting period makes sense. spammers won't bother, and people like your friend will be prevented from making a mistake. no one gets hurt feelings, no one gets annoyed, everyone's happy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PM sent to @JoshBGuitarist


----------

